# routing an angle



## Jaspencer5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I want to route a 7 degree groove on several pieces. Is there a simple jig for this purpose?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Jaspencer5 said:


> I want to route a 7 degree groove on several pieces. Is there a simple jig for this purpose?


Hi Jerry - probably. A lot depends on how large a pieces you are talking about. I'm working on a similar project although I haven't got to that point yet. I will be neededing a bottom slot for a box set at an angle and am thinking of tossing together a liitle sled to hold the stock at an angle. If I to it on a table, If hand held may a block taped to the base plate. I've only got 4 slots to make so I'm not planning on going overboard with a jig.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jaspencer5 said:


> I want to route a 7 degree groove on several pieces. Is there a simple jig for this purpose?


Jerry
More information will be required regarding the size of material and width of groove


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Assuming the stock can be held such that it doesn't interfere with the path of the router, and an edge guide can be used to locate the groove/dado, I'd just put a block under the other side of the router base to give the 7° angle.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Make a wedge base plate for your router(with some 1/4" MDF), a simple stick glued to the base plate will get the job done..

=========


----------



## Jaspencer5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jaspencer5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Jaspencer5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I recently got a Colt rounter. I can get a base for it that is adjustable for routing angles. This seems like a good solution since the added flexibility of this tool will likely be useful again in the future. Thanks for you commens.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Jaspencer5 said:


> I recently got a Colt rounter. I can get a base for it that is adjustable for routing angles. This seems like a good solution since the added flexibility of this tool will likely be useful again in the future.


The Colt tilt base does work quite well although the limited power of the Colt will probably limit the size of cut you can make. The tilting base is particularly useful when doing "invisible" mitre joints on things like sales counters and the like although setting it up can be very tedious and care needs to be exercised because the base doesn't support the router (i.e. it will fall over unless you support it). The detents are at 7.5 degree intervals (30 degrees undercut and 45 in the other direction) and precise setting isn't possible from the scale so you may need a template piece to set the angle off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Phil

The Colt will and can spin a 1 " diam. bit easy it's true it will not hog it out in one pass but why would anyone want to do that..

Setup block can be made on the table saw for the quick setup block for the angle,slide it up to the bit and lock the base in place that quick and easy...

" it will fall over " not with a quick shop made base or one from Woodhaven tools..
Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment

http://woodhaven.com/Woodhaven-8320-Bosch-Colt-PR20-Bushing/M/B002LU5AAW.htm

http://woodhaven.com/Woodhaven-8300-Universal-Bushing-Plate/M/B002LU3AUY.htm

========


Phil P said:


> The Colt tilt base does work quite well although the limited power of the Colt will probably limit the size of cut you can make. The tilting base is particularly useful when doing "invisible" mitre joints on things like sales counters and the like although setting it up can be very tedious and care needs to be exercised because the base doesn't support the router (i.e. it will fall over unless you support it). The detents are at 7.5 degree intervals (30 degrees undercut and 45 in the other direction) and precise setting isn't possible from the scale so you may need a template piece to set the angle off.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Bob

Thanks for the heads up, however the standard fixed base wasn't the one I was referring to in my "fall-over" comment. I was referring to the tilting base (like this one) which will not support the Colt at most angles. I agree that a setting block is the best way to set any angle with the Colt tilting base. And yes I, too, use the tilting base as merely a starting point on which to build my own bases as and when required


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

I was referring to the same one you posted also, a quick pocket hole base plate ( out of 1/4" thick MDF) so the angle base just snaps in the base ,no holes needed to hold it in place just a clip or two will do the job with small wing nuts ,so it can't flip over 

========



Phil P said:


> Bob
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, however the standard fixed base wasn't the one I was referring to in my "fall-over" comment. I was referring to the tilting base (like this one) which will not support the Colt at most angles. I agree that a setting block is the best way to set any angle with the Colt tilting base. And yes I, too, use the tilting base as merely a starting point on which to build my own bases as and when required


----------

